

Billionaire's Typewriter - yawboakye
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/03/23/billionaires-typewriter

======
StylifyYourBlog
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063177)

